# hr10-250 max drive size



## bbsux (Dec 10, 2000)

What is the max single drive size you can use in the hr10-250? I've seen people say 1.5 tb. I have successfully used a 1tb.

When I try my 1.5 tb drive the image fails to install. I've tried both MFStools and the bootdisk version of mfslive.

Also what is the shortcut for the recording amount screen (shows how many hours used and how many left?), in the "to do" screen?


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

2TB. I did this several years ago, and have two still running in my house. 

You have to keep the partitions under 1.0TiB. You need to start with an image with a single partition pair, manually create and add partitions without exceeding 1.0TiB partition size.

I've been running them for either 2 or 3 years like that (one is on an AF drive as well) with no problems. The UI gets sluggish as the MFS fills. With SD only, it's got about 1800 shows on it. Past *deleting binges* have shown me getting the number of shows below 1000 or so shows a notceable improvement in responsiveness. 

They still run, but have a random reboot on an occurrence frequency of once, to sometimes twice, per week. I'm not certain if it's related to the drive size or not, as their are too many variables. My units have hacks running on them, they are aged units with untouched power supplies, the software on these units was never incredibly stable even in unmodified form, and I suspect, for what they set out to do at the time, the hardware is substantially underpowered.


----------



## russwjohns (Oct 8, 2006)

First, these units used a ATA IDE HD interface. Did you successfully us SATA to IDE interposers?

Second, And this topic must have been discusses here many times, but is there a way to copy or transfer recorded programming onto another drive or to a playable external HD???

TIA


----------

